# Xtrail overheating and cutting out!!!!



## oxford1965 (Mar 10, 2014)

Help. I have a 2005 Xtrail, that cuts out when the engine gets hot. This has resulted in me breaking down on the M'way, when I have gradually lost power, breaks, steering wheel the lot.
The mechanic thought it was the insulation?? around something underneath, meaning one of the sensors underneath is picking up it is overheating, telling the engine to cut out.
Sorry to be vague, cars not really my thing. Many Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool. There may be some fault codes that are set which can help you to diagnose the problem. Most auto parts stores will perform a free code readout for you.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its hard to tell from what you are describing. My guess is that you are overheating when driving on the highway at speed. If so, its probably your radiator that is blocked and should be replaced asap. Hopefully you havent continued to drive it as you risk damaging your head gasket and overheating your transmission if you have an automatic. You might also research the crank and cam sensors. As Rogoman pointed out, have your codes read. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Out of curiousity do you know the last time the coolant was changed?


----------



## Andrew winsor (Jan 3, 2022)

oxford1965 said:


> Help. I have a 2005 Xtrail, that cuts out when the engine gets hot. This has resulted in me breaking down on the M'way, when I have gradually lost power, breaks, steering wheel the lot.
> The mechanic thought it was the insulation?? around something underneath, meaning one of the sensors underneath is picking up it is overheating, telling the engine to cut out.
> Sorry to be vague, cars not really my thing. Many Thanks for the reply.


Hey is there a chance the thermostat was charged and it was aftermarket? They need the nissan thermostat mine did the same


----------

